# Tungsten holders



## LRSbm146 (Feb 7, 2022)

Everyone knows a tig welder needs to have a tungsten holder and I’ve seen some pretty elaborate ones over the years. Working with a couple guys that have been using plastic drill bit sleeves, so I whipped up a couple before Christmas out of aluminum and carbon fiber. Not that durable but turned out pretty good so made one more for myself but used a piece of titanium that’s been laying around my garage. This was my first time turning titanium.... 
Not a very complicated project but building my confidence in the DRO and it’s setup.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Feb 14, 2022)

A tungsten holder is definitely useful for sharpening electrodes, but I have always thought that there must be some sort of sharpener that works similar to a pencil sharpener and a drill bit sharpener for tungsten electrodes. If not, then I'm thinking that all it would need would be a rotating Dimond wheel set at the desired angle.


----------



## Degen (Feb 14, 2022)

Here is what I do, tungsten in drill pointy end into the grinder belt or wheel, pull trigger and apply.

Cheap easy and quick.

If you are a die hard ensure you only use that wheel or belt for tungsten to avoid contamination.

For what I do it doesn't seem to matter.

Don't inhale the dust.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 14, 2022)

Chris Cramer said:


> A tungsten holder is definitely useful for sharpening electrodes, but I have always thought that there must be some sort of sharpener that works similar to a pencil sharpener and a drill bit sharpener for tungsten electrodes. If not, then I'm thinking that all it would need would be a rotating Dimond wheel set at the desired angle.


They do make fancy-schmansy tungsten grinders that fit onto Dremels. They come appropriately priced.


			https://www.amazon.ca/Aluminum-Electrode-Sharpener-Multi-Angle-Connecting/dp/B07VWQ5553/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3P9KHY2PCXRTH&keywords=Tungsten+Electrode+Sharpener+Grinder&qid=1644884456&sprefix=tungsten+electrode+sharpener+grinder+%2Caps%2C134&sr=8-5


----------



## LRSbm146 (Feb 14, 2022)

@Chris Cramer yeah, these are just for storing sharpened pieces. 
As far as sharpening tungsten.... there’s no right or wrong way to sharpen your tungsten. End of story. 
I’ve been tig welding for longer than I haven’t been tig welding  and have seen just about everything. One of the best welders I’ve ever worked with chooses to sharpen on a 5” grinder. My preferred way is any old bench grinder and a drill or second would be the 5”. Some guys run with a long taper..... some hardly any.  Need to try and figure out what works best for you


----------



## PeterT (Feb 14, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> They do make fancy-schmansy tungsten grinders that fit onto Dremels. They come appropriately priced.


The Dremel type diamond wheels are dime a dozen. I bet you could 3DP the thing if you really wanted the angles. Maybe with extended bosses so the rod has more axial support? If its attached the way I think, you remove the end cap & screw on the housing threads. I cant recall if Dremel threads are standard or funky. I seem to remember some other accessories didn't go on but I might be mistaken or it's been a while. 

I was curious though, I seem to recall something about not recommended to use your regular grind wheel for tungsten. Is that for wear or imparting any material back onto tungsten or?


----------



## LRSbm146 (Feb 14, 2022)

@PeterT I’ve head the theory about getting impurities in the tungsten from grinding but never heard of a weld failure from impurities on the tungsten. It’s definitely hard on the wheels. 
A few years back I was fortunate to work with a welding engineer developing weld procedures. Most involved inconel. Inco to carbon, inco to chrome, inco to stainless.... and some other stuff. The coupons would get X-rayed then sent to a lab for destructive testing. Pretty interesting process and to get the feedback.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Feb 15, 2022)

Those holder look great.  I only a home shop welding guy so I keep mine in the package in a drawer, but I can see on the jobsite how having some in the pocket would be handy.  It's always nice to make personalized tools too.  

Nothing I tig weld will ever be subject to that much scrutiny, but it's nice to have the foundational knowledge anyway.  I sharpen mine by twirling against a bench grinder.  Many year ago I bought an 8" bench grinder at the auction of a boat place that did a bunch of stainless welding.  This grinder had one wheel that was grooved from sharpening tungstens, so I literally fell into the same rut.  

If I have a lot to do, like after a few months of not welding aluminum......I will use a drill and do them in batches lol.


----------

